# Weekly Competition 2012-41



## Mike Hughey (Oct 9, 2012)

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://odderen.dk/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, for now we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website. This is an experiment; if it works well, we hope to eventually go to full automation.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

I suspect there will be some issues as we roll this new approach out; please let me know if you have any problems or questions.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R2 U F R2 U' R F' R' U2
*2. *U R F U2 F U' R2 F' U'
*3. *U R2 F2 R' F2 U' F U R
*4. *U' F U R' F2 U2 R' U2 R2
*5. *F' U' R2 U' F2 R' F' U2 F2

*3x3x3*
*1. *F2 R D2 L B2 D2 B2 L U2 B2 F' U' B2 L B' L' D2 L B'
*2. *U2 B R2 D2 B' R2 B' L2 B' L2 B' R' F2 D L' D' U' B' R F2 R2
*3. *U2 B2 F2 R2 U' F2 R2 F2 D U2 R2 B' D2 U' L' D2 B R2 D2 F U'
*4. *F2 D2 B2 L2 U' B2 R2 F2 R2 D' L F D' L2 B' F2 L' U' F D'
*5. *R F B L2 F' U' L F' U2 B2 L' U2 D2 R' F2 L U2 R L

*4x4x4*
*1. *L2 Rw Uw Rw B2 D B2 Uw2 B Fw' Uw' Fw U2 B Rw F' D Rw' U' R D Fw Rw2 D B2 F' Rw' Uw2 B F L Rw' Uw2 R2 B' Fw2 D' U2 Rw2 Uw'
*2. *R2 B Fw F R Uw U Rw R Fw2 F' R U' L' Rw Uw U B' D Uw L Uw L2 R' Uw' Fw2 Rw2 Uw R2 Uw' Fw2 Rw' R F R' D2 Uw2 R2 Fw2 U
*3. *Rw D' Fw2 R' U2 L Fw L Rw' Uw B L' Uw2 Fw2 R2 D2 Rw2 U' F2 Rw2 F D U' Rw F' Rw2 B2 R2 D2 U' F D' Uw' B' Fw2 Rw2 B' Fw F' D
*4. *Uw2 L Rw' R U B F' R' U' L2 D R2 F L' D' U B2 L' Rw2 D2 Uw' R2 Uw Fw U' Rw Uw L2 R2 B' Rw2 R' U' L2 D' U2 L' Rw' R' B'
*5. *B' F' L D2 U Fw D2 U2 B2 U Fw' D2 Uw B Fw2 F U R F' Rw2 U2 Fw' U2 R2 D U B' F2 Rw B2 Fw2 U' L2 Rw' R2 D2 Rw' Uw2 Rw R2

*5x5x5*
*1. *B' Fw2 Rw2 R' Bw' Lw U F Uw' L Lw' D2 U' Bw2 Dw' Rw U' L' Lw Bw D2 B2 U Fw2 Rw R' Uw Fw' D Dw U' L' Lw Fw' F Dw' Rw F2 R' D Lw B' L B' Lw' Rw Dw Fw2 Lw Dw' Lw Uw2 F U' B D' Dw Rw2 Bw' U
*2. *R Dw Uw2 L2 Rw' D' B2 D Rw' D' L2 U Bw Uw Bw Dw Fw L R Fw Uw2 Lw2 D Dw2 Uw2 L Uw' Bw' Uw Fw' Uw' R2 F' D2 Lw2 Rw2 Dw Lw2 B Uw2 L B2 Fw2 D2 Bw F U B Bw2 Fw2 F D2 R2 Uw' B' F L' Rw2 R2 Dw2
*3. *L' Lw B D' F2 Dw2 B2 Bw' Uw2 Bw' F' Uw L D Uw2 B2 Dw2 U2 B' Lw B' L' R Uw2 R Uw U' L F2 Uw Lw Dw2 U Rw2 Dw' U' Bw F L2 Lw2 Rw2 Dw2 Bw2 Lw Rw2 R Dw L Lw' R2 B U' Lw2 R' Bw2 L D' Rw D2 L
*4. *D' U B2 F Lw Dw' B2 Fw2 L Rw2 D F' L Dw' U Bw F2 U' B2 Bw Fw' F2 D Fw' R' B Rw Fw' D Dw' L' Lw' Fw F Uw2 U' R D Dw' Fw' Rw2 Uw' B2 L2 U Fw L' Fw L U' R2 U R2 F' Dw2 Uw2 U Lw2 Rw F
*5. *Rw' D U2 L2 Rw' R2 D2 Bw Dw F' Lw2 Bw' Uw Fw' Uw L2 Rw' Dw' Fw2 R B Bw Fw2 F' Rw D2 Lw U2 R' F2 U2 L R2 Bw' R' D' F2 Rw2 R D' Lw2 D2 U R Bw U' B R Dw Uw2 U Bw Dw2 Uw' L D L2 D' Dw2 U'

*6x6x6*
*1. *2B2 L' 2B 3F F2 2D2 U2 2R' B' L' 2L 3R 2R2 R2 D2 L' 2D2 3U 3R R B2 3F 2R' R' U2 L D 3U2 L2 U 2R2 R' 3F 2L2 D' 2L' 3R2 2D' 2U 3F' U' F' 2D 2U U2 B' 2F2 2U2 3R 3U 2R' 2U' R' 2D' 2B 3F2 U 2F2 3U' B' 2L2 2B' 3F' F' 2L2 2B' 3R' B D2 B
*2. *2R2 B2 2B 2F2 3R D 2D2 2U2 U 2L2 F' 3R 2F' L' 3U2 F' 3R2 B' 3R 3U' 2R2 3U' 2U 2R B2 L' R B 2B2 2F' L2 3F' D2 2R2 F' L' 2L' 3R2 R' 2D2 R B' 2B2 3F2 D2 B' U' 3R2 3U' B' 2B2 2R' B2 F2 D 2B L 3U2 U2 2L 2R' D' 2L2 3R' D2 2F' U2 3F 2L2 D
*3. *R' F' U' 3R' 2D' 3U' L F 3U2 B 3F' 2F2 L 2B 2D' 2R2 3U 2L 2F U' 2L D' B F2 3U' 3R 2D' R 3U2 B' 3R2 2R 3F2 3U2 F' D 2D' L' D R' F' 2L 2D 2B2 2D 2L' 3R2 U F 2L 2B 3F U L' 2L' 3F2 2D B' 2B F2 D 2L D 2R 3F2 2F2 F 3U2 L' 2F2
*4. *F' L2 2L2 2D' B' L2 3F' 3R2 U 3R' 2U 2R 2D2 3U2 3F 2F2 2R2 U2 B2 D' F' D2 2D R 2F2 D 3U2 2B' L 2L2 D' 3U 3F F 3R' 3F2 3R2 R' 2F' 2D' 3F' 3R' R B2 3R' 2B' 2U 2L D' L' 2L' U 2L 2R R2 2B2 2L' 2D' 3U' 3R2 2D' 2L 3U' 2U 3R2 F 3R' 2B 2F F
*5. *L2 2R B 2D 2B2 F2 2L 3U 3F' 2R 2U 3F 2R' 2F 2L2 3R2 2B 3F 2F2 D2 2D' B 3F D2 2L 3R2 2R2 R2 F2 R 2D' 3U 2F 3U R' 3U U2 2L 3R' 2R 2D' 3R2 3U2 U2 2R' 2D' 3F' D2 2R B2 2B' U' B D2 2D2 3U 2F' U' L' 3U 3F2 2D R 3F R B' R2 F D' 2D2

*7x7x7*
*1. *3F 3R R D2 R F 3L F L' U2 2F2 3D 2U2 L' 3L2 3R2 2R' B F' 2R2 R F' 2D2 3L2 2B 3F' 2F' 2R' 2F2 2D U L U' 3R2 2R 3F 2L 3L2 2B2 2U' F 3R' 2B2 D2 2D U' B 2B 2L2 2U L' 2L' 3R B' 2F' 3D' 3B' L B U' 3F R B 2D 2U' U 2B 3B' 2U' U2 3B2 R' F' 3D' 2B2 L' 3F' F2 D2 3D 2U 3L2 2R' 3D' 2B' 2R2 3B 2L' 2D' 3L 2F 2D 3U2 B' 3F2 F2 3R' R' 2B2 3U2
*2. *3B' R D2 U 3F 2D2 2L' D2 3D2 2U' 3L2 3B' 3F U2 2B' 3B 2L 2R B 3B 2F2 D 2D2 U 3F' D' 3U' R D 3L2 3R B2 3U' 2B' 2D' U2 F' L2 3L2 3D' 2L2 2B' 3U 3L2 3D' R' D' 2D' U2 L 3L2 F2 3U 3L2 2R 2B2 3D F2 2L 3L 2R2 2U' 3F2 L' 3D2 2L' R B2 3F' 3D' 2L' 3R D 3D' F2 U' 3L2 B2 3L 3U 3R 3D2 2U 3L2 R' B' 2B F2 3L2 U' 3B' 2F' F2 D' 2B U2 2R2 B2 2B' 3U
*3. *F' 2R' D 3D 3B' 3L' 3D 3U' L' B2 R' 2D B 3B 2F' U2 B 3F2 D 3F 2F2 L2 3L D' 2U' U2 B' L 3R 2B 3B2 2F 2U 3L' 3F' 2F' 3U 2R2 R2 2F' U2 2R' 3U2 B' 3F' 2F' 2R 3D2 L2 3F2 D2 2D 2U2 L' 3F2 2L2 B' 2L2 3R 3F2 3L 2R' D' 2L 3D 3F' 2L2 B 3F' D2 U' 3L 2R' 2B2 D 3R' D2 2U2 2F' D U' B L 3R' B 3D' 3U' 2U 3R' 3F2 3D' 3F' F' D2 B2 F' 3D2 F' 2L' 3U'
*4. *2R' D' U' 3B' L' 2R2 3F2 3U F 3R2 2F2 3L' R2 3B' U L' F' 2D' 3D' 2B' L' 2B 2U 2L2 3F2 2U' 2B2 L2 2L2 B L R' 2D 2L2 3B' 3F2 2D 2U2 2F' 3U2 U 3R 2D2 3F' D U B 2R 2U 2B2 3D' U' 2L2 3R 2R 2B F' 2D2 3D2 2U' U2 L 2D' 3U' R 2U' 3L' R' 3B 3F 2D' 3D2 L2 D 3U2 3F D 3R' 3U U2 2F2 L 3D2 2L 2F' 3U 2U2 3L 3D' 3U' R2 2U 2L2 3F F U2 3B' F' 3D' B2
*5. *3U' 2U B2 2B2 2R' 2F2 3U 2U' L2 2L D2 U L2 3B' 3D 2F2 2L2 B 2B 2F2 2D2 3U' B2 2L2 3B' L2 U2 2F2 3L' 3R2 2R B2 U' 3F U2 F' 3D' 3U 2U2 B' 2B' 3B 2F2 3D' 3L 3R2 D' L 2L 2R' 2D2 3D 2U' 2F L2 3L2 3R' 3U2 B' 2B 3F D2 3R D2 B L2 2L2 3L2 3R2 2R2 R U' R' 2F 2D' 2U 2F L' 2D' 3D' 2U' U B' 3F2 F2 D2 3U2 3L2 B 3B L 3L' U' 2F 3D F2 2U' 2F' L' B

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 R U2 R2 F U' F2 R' U
*2. *F' R' U2 R' U F2 U' F2 U2
*3. *R' U2 F R' F2 U2 R U' R'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 F D2 F' L2 B R2 D2 B' D2 U2 L' F L2 R' U' L B' D' F D2
*2. *L2 F2 U2 R' U2 L' U2 R D2 R' B2 U' F R U2 L' D' L2 R' F2 L'
*3. *U B2 D' F L D' L2 U2 L B U D' L2 D2 L2 U F2 R2 D R2 U'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *F' D B Fw' L Fw R2 Fw' Rw' D2 R' D U B F Uw' Rw' R2 Fw F L2 R' B Fw F D' F' D' Uw' B' L' U2 F D2 B L' R U' F Uw'
*2. *Fw' D' Uw' U2 B Rw' B Rw2 D' U' L' Fw F2 L' Uw2 F' L Uw2 Rw' Uw' U' Fw' L R' B' F R' Fw2 Rw B2 Fw Rw' R' Fw2 Rw R B' R' Fw' F'
*3. *D2 B' D2 F2 L Fw U' L' U2 Rw' U F2 Uw R2 Fw' Rw2 Uw B2 D Uw' R2 D Uw' F' D Rw B D2 U' B2 Fw F2 U2 Rw2 D2 Fw' Rw2 F' D' R2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *D' U' Bw2 Lw U2 R2 Uw2 Fw Lw2 Rw D B' Fw F' D L D' Dw' U' Bw2 Dw B' D' Rw2 Uw2 Fw Uw2 Fw2 D' Dw U2 Lw Rw' F2 U L' Lw Rw2 R Dw' Rw R' Bw2 R Fw Dw' L Uw2 Lw R' B L' Fw2 R2 Dw B2 Bw2 Dw Lw' R
*2. *L R' B2 Uw2 Bw Rw2 F Lw R' Uw' L Uw F D' Fw2 Lw2 B2 Bw L2 B' Uw F2 D' B Fw F' Dw2 F L2 Lw' R F' D Dw2 F' U Rw D Dw' Lw D2 L' Lw' Fw2 F' Uw2 Fw2 D U2 Fw' Lw2 U B' Fw D Dw' Bw Lw' Bw Fw'
*3. *Lw F' U' Rw B' Bw' Rw' Uw' Fw' Rw' F R Dw' L' B' Bw' Rw' Bw' Fw' R D Uw' Fw Dw L Fw Uw2 Lw' Fw L2 B Rw' R' Fw2 F Lw2 Rw Fw F' D' B2 Lw' F2 U2 F' Lw R' U' L2 B Bw2 Uw2 L' Rw2 Fw2 Lw Dw2 Lw Dw' L

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *3R' D 3U' B 3F 2F 2U' 2F L2 2U' 2L' R2 2U2 2F' L2 R 2F2 3R 3U2 R D2 2U' U 2L 3F' D' B 2B' 2F' 3R U L 3F' 2L' U2 L2 3R' 3F2 3U' 3F' R2 D' 2U2 3R' R D 2B 3F' U 3F 2U F' 3U 2F 2U2 2L B L 2L 2R' 2F' F2 2D 2U2 L2 B 2F 2L2 R 2U2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3D 3F 3L D 3L' 3R2 2R R 3F' 3R R' 2D' 2F2 2U' U' 3L B2 2B' 2F2 F 3L' 2R 3D' B2 D 2D2 3D' 3U2 2U U' 2B' 3F 2L' 3F2 3L 2R B2 2U2 3B' D 2B' 3F 3L2 2R2 2F' 3R2 2R 2D2 3R' D U2 3B 3L2 3F 2U' U 3L2 2F 2U 3B2 2L 3R F' U 3L 3B' L2 2F' 2D' 3D2 3B 2D' 3U 3F 2L 2R 2B U2 L 2D' 3D 3U' 2U F2 D2 2L' 2R 2D2 2U' R' 2U2 F' D U2 3B' F' 2L' 2B 3B2 3F'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 D2 U2 R2 U2 F R2 F' U2 F2 D2 L' D B L R U L2 F' L' D
*2. *F2 D2 F L2 F' D2 F L2 R2 F' D2 R' D' U' L2 U' R D' L B' U
*3. *B2 U2 F L2 R2 U2 B U2 B' F2 R2 D U R' F L R' B' U B' U'
*4. *F2 D2 L U2 R2 D2 B2 F2 R D2 L' D L2 D2 F2 D B' F D B2 U'
*5. *L2 B U2 F2 D2 U2 B' D2 F2 L2 D2 L' D2 U' R B U R F2 L' B'
*6. *R' B2 F2 R' U2 R U2 R' F2 L' R' D L' B F2 R2 D F L' D F'
*7. *F2 D B2 D2 L2 U' L2 F2 U2 R2 F U' L B' D' B' D2 F L' B2
*8. *U2 F2 D F2 R2 F2 U2 R2 D F2 D R B2 L B2 D2 B' D' R' F' D'
*9. *B2 D2 B2 D' L2 B2 U' F2 D U2 R2 F L' D' R' F D2 L U2 L2
*10. *L2 D2 B' D2 B2 U2 F' L2 B2 R' D F2 L D2 R2 D' U' F2
*11. *R2 B2 U2 F L2 F' D2 F L2 U2 F R' D U L2 B2 F' D2 U2 R'
*12. *F2 L2 R2 U' L2 B2 L2 B2 D R2 D R U2 R B' F2 L' U' B L2 B'
*13. *B' R D' L F' L U' L' F' U B2 R2 B2 D' L2 U2 F2 L2 U F2
*14. *D' R2 B2 L2 U2 R2 D' L2 F2 L2 U F' R F L D' R U2 L D L'
*15. *D2 B' D2 U2 F R2 B2 R2 F U2 F D L' U L2 D L' F2 R'
*16. *B2 R2 F L2 F L2 B2 R2 F L2 D2 L D' F' R2 F' R' U' F' L2 B'
*17. *R2 U' R2 B2 U2 B2 D B2 L2 R2 U F R2 B U' F' L U F2 D' B
*18. *L2 F2 R2 U F2 U' L2 R2 B2 U2 L' U2 F' U L' R B D' B D
*19. *U' L2 U' R2 U2 R2 F2 D' U2 L2 B2 R B' L' F' U2 L B U' R2 B'
*20. *B2 L2 D' U' R2 B2 L2 F2 D' L2 B2 L' B D2 U2 L U2 L' B U F
*21. *R F2 R2 F2 L' B2 R F2 U2 L D2 B' U' L2 R' B2 F' R U' F R'
*22. *F' D2 U2 B L2 U2 F2 L2 B R2 F' U L' R' D' B R2 B' U' F D
*23. *L2 F2 U2 L2 U' L2 R2 F2 D' B2 U F L B' D2 B' F2 D' L2 B
*24. *U F2 U2 L2 D' F2 D F2 R2 U R2 F U2 B2 U' B' L' R2 D' R U2
*25. *F2 D' F2 D F2 D' L2 U R2 B2 D F R' B' L2 B D F L2 U
*26. *F U D2 R F B U' B2 L' U2 B2 U L2 F2 R2 D' F2 U' F2 D2
*27. *D' U' R2 U' L2 U' R2 U B2 U B L' D' U2 F2 R2 D B R2 B2 R2
*28. *U2 F2 R' F' U L' D B' U R U2 L2 B2 L2 U' B2 U2 F2 D2 R2 D
*29. *B2 R2 U' L2 R2 D2 B2 D' R2 U2 F' R' B' U' L' U B2 L' D' L F
*30. *D2 L' D2 U2 L B2 U2 F2 R F2 L2 B' L F' D U' L F2 U' L2 U
*31. *B' R U B2 U B2 L2 U' L B D2 F2 B U2 D2 L2 F' D2 B D2
*32. *R D2 F2 L' B2 U2 B2 L' R' B2 R' F' L D U L' B F' D' U R2
*33. *U2 R2 D2 B' L2 F L2 F D2 F2 L2 U' F D2 L F2 D L B2 D2
*34. *D' B2 U' R2 D' U2 B2 L2 R2 D' L F R2 B' L D R' D' L U'
*35. *F2 R2 F' L2 F2 D2 B' D2 F' L2 F' R' B' U' F2 R2 U' F' D' L' D2
*36. *B' L U2 D2 F U' F2 B U' R' D B2 U' L2 U L2 B2 R2 F2 U2 R2
*37. *L2 D2 R2 B U2 F2 R2 F' L2 U2 F L U R2 U' R F L' F' R2 F'
*38. *L2 U' F2 L2 D U R2 U L2 R2 F' R U' B F' D' F' D2 R' D U2
*39. *U' R U' B2 D B D2 R2 B U B2 L2 U R2 F2 U' D2 F2 D' L2
*40. *L' F2 L' F2 D2 L' U2 R2 D2 U2 R F D L' R B' U' L2 R B' R2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *R2 F' L2 D2 L2 U2 B R2 B2 R2 B2 L' D L2 U B R2 F2 L F R2
*2. *L U F D2 B2 R2 D2 F' R' D2 L2 F B' L2 B' U2 B' D2 B2 R2
*3. *F2 U' B2 L2 R2 D2 U B2 D2 F2 R2 B U2 L F2 L2 B' D U F2 L'
*4. *L2 B2 U F2 L2 U' F2 L2 U2 B2 F D2 R2 B R' D L' R2 D' B
*5. *U2 L2 D2 F2 D2 B' D2 U2 B U2 F2 R' B' L2 U' L U' L2 D' U

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *U' L2 B2 D' F2 L2 U2 B2 R2 D' U2 B' R' B F U' F' L' D' R2 F
*2. *U' F2 U' B2 D2 B2 F2 L2 D R2 U B D' U2 R B F' R U2 L' U
*3. *R2 F2 B2 U2 L U' D B U' R B2 U2 L2 U2 D2 B2 D2 F' D2 L2 B'
*4. *F2 D' L2 D F2 D L2 B2 R2 D F2 R U B2 R' U2 F' L2 U' F'
*5. *L' B2 R' U2 L2 B2 R' F2 R' U2 L U' B R2 D F U B R2 U' F2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *B U2 R L' B L U D2 B D' L2 F2 D' F2 U R2 D F2 R2 D
*2. *U2 F' U2 L2 D2 B2 L2 R2 B' D2 F R F L2 D2 L D L' F2 D F
*3. *F2 B' D B2 L' D' F2 D2 F' R' F2 D2 R2 F2 R B2 U2 F2 R2 F2
*4. *F2 D' B' D2 B2 R F' R' U' B2 U2 R2 D2 L' U2 F2 R2 L F2
*5. *U' B2 D' F2 U' B2 U' R2 D2 R2 U' R U2 B2 L2 U R D' L' B R2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *U L' B2 L F2 B2 R F R L2 F2 D' B2 D F2 R2 D' F2 U L2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *F U' R2 F' U F R' U' F'
*3. *R F' D2 F' U' L2 D F D2 B' U2 F2 D2 L2 B2 R' L2 F2 L U2 L'
*4. *L D R D' U' L2 R' D2 Rw2 R F U2 Fw' D U2 Rw2 Uw' L2 B' R' Uw R' Fw' Rw Uw L2 Rw2 B U2 R2 B D' Uw F Uw U' B Fw Rw F2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *U2 R2 F U R F2 U2 F' U2
*3. *U2 F2 U2 L' B2 R U2 R U2 F2 R2 B U2 L2 D' U' B L' D' F' R'
*4. *L2 B' L2 D2 U B Fw F Uw2 B2 U' B2 Fw' U B2 D L2 F' Uw2 Fw2 Rw' B2 F2 U' L Rw2 R F D L D' L' U2 B2 F' L2 Fw' Rw2 B Fw'
*5. *Lw Rw R' U2 Lw Dw Uw U' Rw Bw D B2 Lw2 Bw2 Fw L' D Lw2 D' Uw' F' Lw' Dw' F2 L2 F Rw2 D Dw' Uw2 Lw Uw' Fw' D2 Uw U L D U' R Uw Rw' U2 B Lw' D B' Fw L2 D' Uw B Bw' Lw Dw2 Uw U' F Uw' U

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=2,d=-1 / dUdU u=-3,d=-5 / ddUU u=-3,d=-4 / UdUd u=2,d=-5 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=-5 / dddU
*2. *UUdd u=3,d=1 / dUdU u=0,d=-2 / ddUU u=3,d=-3 / UdUd u=1,d=3 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=-2 / dUUd
*3. *UUdd u=-5,d=3 / dUdU u=3,d=-3 / ddUU u=-4,d=0 / UdUd u=4,d=0 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=6 / ddUd
*4. *UUdd u=-1,d=4 / dUdU u=4,d=6 / ddUU u=-4,d=-4 / UdUd u=2,d=1 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=5 / UUUd
*5. *UUdd u=3,d=-5 / dUdU u=1,d=-1 / ddUU u=3,d=5 / UdUd u=6,d=-5 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=3 / dUdU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*2. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*3. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*4. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*5. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U B U B U R U L B' l' r u
*2. *U L' U B' R B' R l r' b'
*3. *U L R B' L U L' R B' l' u'
*4. *R' L' R L B' U L' l' b'
*5. *U R U L' U R B' U' l' r' b'

*Square-1*
*1. *(1, 0) / (-1, 2) / (1, 4) / (5, 5) / (0, 6) / (0, -3) / (-2, 4) / (0, -3) / (-4, -1) / (0, 4) / (3, 3) / (-1, -2) / (0, 4) / (0, -4)
*2. *(1, 0) / (0, -3) / (-4, -1) / (-2, 1) / (2, -1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (1, -5) / (-4, 0) / (6, 3) / (-1, 4) / (-2, 0) / (0, 2)
*3. *(1, 3) / (5, -1) / (1, -2) / (5, -1) / (1, 4) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (-3, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (-3, 2) / (-1, 0) / (-2, 0)
*4. *(3, -1) / (1, -5) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (1, 4) / (3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (6, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (-2, 0) / (-4, 4) / (6, 0)
*5. *(0, -1) / (0, 6) / (0, -3) / (-3, -3) / (-2, 1) / (0, 3) / (0, -3) / (-1, 2) / (-3, -2) / (-3, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, -4) / (0, 4)

*Skewb*
*1. *D R' D' R' L' U' D' R' U' D'
*2. *D U' R U' D' R' U' D' R' U'
*3. *L D R D R U' L U' D'
*4. *D R D' U R U L' U'
*5. *R' D L' U R' L' R U


----------



## mycube (Oct 10, 2012)

is this a bug that my results from last week haven't been reseted? all the results that are in from me are from last week.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 10, 2012)

It seems like it might be a bug; I'll mention it to Odder. In the meantime, you should be able to simply write over last week's results to correct them.


----------



## NevinsCPH (Oct 10, 2012)

2x2 : 10.61, 6.82, 11.04, 4.63, 6.62 = 8.02
3x3 : 24.87, 18.95, 16.83, 14.70, 16.49 = 17.42
4x4 : 58.15, 1:03.98, 1:28.49, 1:07.30, 1:05.90 = 1:05.73
5x5 : 2:01.16, 1:52.46, 1:52.07, 1:58.58, 1:50.14 = 1:54.37
6x6 : 4:11.80, 5:06.65, 4:37.14, 4:03.31, 4:19.89 = 4:22.95
7x7 : 8:14.30, 7:33.05, 7:02.37, 8:27.62, 6:48.17 = 7:36.58
3BLD NF(1:56.82)[50.60],* 2:18.85[1:00.98]*, DNF(1:58.09)[42.45]
4BLD NF(8:56.88)[4:33.49], DNF(10:04.16)[5:20.23], 8:32.85[4:28.83]
5BLD NS
3OH :43.38, 39.06, 34.11, 34.51, 38.81 = 37.46
3MBLD :3/3 11:32.90[6:17.05]
3MTS :4:19.97, 2:29.65, 2:07.48, 2:38.54, 3:06.20 = 2:44.79 (This is new to me lol.)
3FMC :54, First attempt ever, has no idea of the concept at all. (Did x-cross)
2~4 Relay : 1:45.39
2~5 Relay : 3:41.26 (sub 2 on 5x5)


----------



## Count Dracula (Oct 11, 2012)

3x3 : 9.90, 11.59, 12.26, 9.81, 11.18 = 10.89


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 11, 2012)

mycube said:


> is this a bug that my results from last week haven't been reseted? all the results that are in from me are from last week.



I asked Odder about this, and it turns out it's a rare bug in his program, one that's hit rarely enough that he probably won't bother to fix it. You pulled up the page to enter your times right before the switchover to the new week, edited your times, then saved them after the switchover to the new week. His stuff didn't recognize that you were entering times for the old week, so they were copied to the new week. So that's why this happened.

This means your times for the old week that you already had in were fine, but the new ones you were adding didn't get in. If you want, you can PM me to let me know which times should be added to last week's data, and I can add them. As I mentioned before, you can fix this week's times yourself if you like.


----------



## Sakoleg (Oct 11, 2012)

*2x2x2: 14.26*
(12.02), 13.42, 14.91, (17.78), 14.45
*3x3x3: 29.20*
(33.30), 30.38, 27.16, (24.40), 30.06
*4x4x4: 1:34.93*
1:39.88, 1:29.58, (1:47.53), (1:23.73), 1:35.34
*5x5x5: 3:14.61*
3:09.64, (3:35.88), (3:05.52), 3:15.68, 3:18.50
*6x6x6: 7:42.13*
(6:57.30), 7:30.97, (8:00.01), 7:52.93, 7:42.49
*2x2x2 Blindfolded: 43.59*
1:05.53, 43.59, 1:03.11
*3x3x3 Blindfolded: 1:50.29*
2:36.76, DNF, 1:50.29
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 2:39.87*


----------



## mycube (Oct 11, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> I asked Odder about this, and it turns out it's a rare bug in his program, one that's hit rarely enough that he probably won't bother to fix it. You pulled up the page to enter your times right before the switchover to the new week, edited your times, then saved them after the switchover to the new week. His stuff didn't recognize that you were entering times for the old week, so they were copied to the new week. So that's why this happened.
> 
> This means your times for the old week that you already had in were fine, but the new ones you were adding didn't get in. If you want, you can PM me to let me know which times should be added to last week's data, and I can add them. As I mentioned before, you can fix this week's times yourself if you like.



i just fix them  i think the last week`s results are all right.


----------



## FaLoL (Oct 11, 2012)

*3x3x3*: 19.42, (17.13), (27.88), 18.57, 27.35 = *21.78*


----------



## hemang sarkar (Oct 12, 2012)

3x3 2h average = 25.03
27.42
(21.83)
23.58
24.1
(28.77)


----------



## vd (Oct 12, 2012)

3BLD: 50.49, DNF, DNF = 50.49 
3x3: 17.26, 16.11, (18.46), 17.76, (15.91) = 17.04


----------



## khoavo12 (Oct 13, 2012)

3x3: 18.77

Individual Times:
19.50, (17.38), 17.79, 19.03, (19.94)

4x4: 1:49.95

Individual Times:
1:46.29, (2:05.12), 1:55.94, 1:47.64, (1:46.24)


----------



## calebcole203 (Oct 15, 2012)

3x3: 29.06, 27.38, 32.13, 33.19, 31.54 = 30.91
3x3 WF: 2:54.31, 2:56.58, 3:42.28, 2:35.31, 3:02.41 = 2:57.77


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 15, 2012)

This week was a good week for me: PB in 5x5x5 speed average and megaminx BLD, and I had successful BLD solves for all puzzles except 7x7x7!


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 16, 2012)

Results: congrats to yoinneroid, nccube and Mike

*2x2x2*(27)

 2.50 nccube
 2.96 CuberMan
 3.26 yoinneroid
 3.87 Hendry cahyadi
 3.97 riley
 4.12 mycube
 4.27 Lapinsavant
 4.29 zaki
 4.33 bryson azzopard
 4.38 Maxelino
 4.73 brandbest1
 4.96 Andri Maulana
 5.19 FinnGamer
 5.24 Iggy
 5.28 BlueDevil
 5.48 AndersB
 6.38 Alcuber
 6.68 ickathu
 6.76 Perff
 6.96 Kenneth Svendson
 7.02 rona3
 7.39 scylla
 7.46 Mike Hughey
 7.53 Mikel
 8.02 NevinsCPH
 12.73 hfsdo
 14.26 Sakoleg
*3x3x3 *(32)

 10.14 nccube
 10.26 yoinneroid
 10.43 Hendry cahyadi
 10.89 Count Dracula
 11.62 CuberMan
 11.85 riley
 13.36 mycube
 13.42 Andri Maulana
 13.70 Lapinsavant
 14.58 zaki
 14.90 AndersB
 15.80 BlueDevil
 16.54 FinnGamer
 16.96 mrjames113083
 17.04 vd
 17.42 NevinsCPH
 17.42 bryson azzopard
 17.92 Kenneth Svendson
 18.41 brandbest1
 19.72 Mikel
 19.83 rona3
 21.08 Perff
 21.22 Mike Hughey
 21.62 Iggy
 21.78 FaLoL
 23.32 ickathu
 29.10 hfsdo
 29.20 Sakoleg
 29.35 Alcuber
 30.91 calebcole203
 32.37 MichaelErskine
 40.95 MatsBergsten
*4x4x4*(23)

 37.54 yoinneroid
 46.50 nccube
 47.33 CuberMan
 47.54 Hendry cahyadi
 52.96 zaki
 53.83 Andri Maulana
 54.75 mycube
 55.43 riley
 1:05.73 NevinsCPH
 1:06.50 AndersB
 1:13.23 Maxelino
 1:13.62 Iggy
 1:13.93 FinnGamer
 1:14.60 BlueDevil
 1:14.71 bryson azzopard
 1:14.80 ickathu
 1:24.44 Mikel
 1:30.70 Mike Hughey
 1:34.26 rona3
 1:34.93 Sakoleg
 1:49.96 khoavo12
 2:02.91 MichaelErskine
 2:17.15 Alcuber
*5x5x5*(20)

 1:20.53 yoinneroid
 1:26.25 zaki
 1:31.68 Hendry cahyadi
 1:32.97 nccube
 1:38.99 AustinReed
 1:41.14 CuberMan
 1:45.46 mycube
 1:46.69 Andri Maulana
 1:52.72 riley
 1:54.07 Lapinsavant
 1:54.37 NevinsCPH
 2:02.39 AndersB
 2:06.38 Mike Hughey
 2:20.93 bryson azzopard
 2:33.09 FinnGamer
 3:01.25 Mikel
 3:02.47 ickathu
 3:07.03 rona3
 3:14.61 Sakoleg
 6:20.80 Alcuber
*6x6x6*(10)

 3:09.15 zaki
 3:21.34 mycube
 3:43.89 AustinReed
 3:50.35 nccube
 4:07.32 AndersB
 4:22.94 NevinsCPH
 4:29.75 bryson azzopard
 4:46.39 Mike Hughey
 7:31.70 Mikel
 7:42.13 Sakoleg
*7x7x7*(8)

 4:40.73 zaki
 4:53.78 mycube
 5:50.08 AustinReed
 5:52.72 bryson azzopard
 6:45.31 Mike Hughey
 7:36.56 AndersB
 7:36.57 NevinsCPH
 DNF Mikel
*3x3 one handed*(19)

 17.82 yoinneroid
 18.54 CuberMan
 20.32 nccube
 23.88 AustinReed
 25.68 riley
 26.12 mycube
 28.35 AndersB
 28.42 Andri Maulana
 30.70 Lapinsavant
 37.46 NevinsCPH
 38.28 bryson azzopard
 39.69 Kenneth Svendson
 48.52 Mike Hughey
 50.97 BlueDevil
 51.56 Alcuber
 54.48 Mikel
 55.25 rona3
 56.44 ickathu
 57.18 FinnGamer
*3x3 with feet*(6)

 1:04.69 Andri Maulana
 1:12.07 Kenneth Svendson
 1:19.29 yoinneroid
 1:50.56 Mike Hughey
 2:57.77 calebcole203
 3:39.39 Mikel
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(15)

 7.65 nccube
 11.27 AustinReed
 19.05 CuberMan
 22.94 Mike Hughey
 23.22 MatsBergsten
 23.30 Andri Maulana
 28.78 riley
 30.58 mycube
 31.26 yoinneroid
 37.66 AndersB
 40.15 bryson azzopard
 41.59 Mikel
 43.59 Sakoleg
 56.69 ickathu
 DNF Lapinsavant
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(14)

 50.49 vd
 1:05.96 MatsBergsten
 1:06.29 Mike Hughey
 1:11.63 yoinneroid
 1:25.63 riley
 1:50.29 Sakoleg
 1:51.18 Mikel
 2:18.85 NevinsCPH
 2:24.40 mycube
 2:28.97 BlueDevil
 2:30.89 CuberMan
 2:48.53 bryson azzopard
 3:13.50 AndersB
 3:36.55 Lapinsavant
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(9)

 5:27.99 MatsBergsten
 6:10.93 Mike Hughey
 8:32.85 NevinsCPH
 9:31.55 yoinneroid
 DNF rock1313
 DNF Hendry cahyadi
 DNF Mikel
 DNF AustinReed
 DNF bryson azzopard
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(4)

14:09.97 MatsBergsten
15:14.40 Mike Hughey
17:29.80 yoinneroid
36:50.84 Mikel
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

26:19.27 Mike Hughey
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

 DNF Mike Hughey
*3x3 Multi blind*(5)

6/8 (28:55)  Mike Hughey
3/3 (11:32)  NevinsCPH
2/2 (10:58)  bryson azzopard
3/4 (27:20)  mycube
2/3 (17:54)  Mikel
*3x3 Match the scramble*(6)

 1:20.80 yoinneroid
 1:20.96 Mike Hughey
 2:27.32 Mikel
 2:44.80 NevinsCPH
 2:55.50 bryson azzopard
 DNF nccube
*2-3-4 Relay*(19)

 54.14 yoinneroid
 1:01.22 nccube
 1:02.00 CuberMan
 1:04.25 zaki
 1:09.43 AustinReed
 1:15.27 Andri Maulana
 1:18.81 mycube
 1:22.76 riley
 1:24.74 AndersB
 1:39.58 mrjames113083
 1:41.50 BlueDevil
 1:42.53 FinnGamer
 1:44.84 bryson azzopard
 1:45.39 NevinsCPH
 2:01.46 Mikel
 2:04.47 ickathu
 2:19.09 Mike Hughey
 2:39.87 Sakoleg
 3:06.85 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(15)

 2:36.31 yoinneroid
 2:43.43 nccube
 2:49.83 zaki
 2:50.26 CuberMan
 2:58.63 mycube
 3:04.56 AustinReed
 3:07.11 Andri Maulana
 3:41.26 NevinsCPH
 3:46.83 riley
 4:02.47 bryson azzopard
 4:07.06 AndersB
 4:32.23 Mike Hughey
 4:32.63 FinnGamer
 4:38.88 Mikel
 DNF ickathu
*Magic*(8)

 0.96 Kamil Fiedoruk
 1.07 bryson azzopard
 1.10 brandbest1
 1.10 Iggy
 1.70 Mike Hughey
 1.75 Mikel
 1.86 nccube
 3.12 ickathu
*Master Magic*(7)

 1.95 Kamil Fiedoruk
 2.38 Iggy
 2.59 Mikel
 2.90 nccube
 2.96 bryson azzopard
 3.13 AndersB
 3.82 Mike Hughey
*Skewb*(3)

 15.51 Mike Hughey
 17.32 Alcuber
 20.18 AndersB
*Clock*(9)

 9.15 nccube
 12.47 yoinneroid
 12.79 CuberMan
 12.81 Perff
 13.44 Iggy
 14.01 henrik
 16.91 Mikel
 22.26 Mike Hughey
 25.04 bryson azzopard
*Pyraminx*(20)

 5.23 nccube
 5.40 yoinneroid
 5.49 Maxelino
 6.29 ickathu
 6.40 zaki
 6.41 AustinReed
 6.44 Hendry cahyadi
 6.48 BlueDevil
 6.50 Alcuber
 7.04 Iggy
 7.39 CuberMan
 7.42 Andri Maulana
 7.49 brandbest1
 8.24 Lapinsavant
 8.42 Kenneth Svendson
 9.44 bryson azzopard
 10.23 AndersB
 14.08 Mike Hughey
 16.98 Mikel
 23.93 hfsdo
*Megaminx*(7)

 1:34.99 nccube
 2:03.27 AndersB
 2:33.94 Iggy
 2:57.04 bryson azzopard
 2:57.26 Mike Hughey
 3:04.99 Lapinsavant
 DNF Mikel
*Square-1*(6)

 23.28 brandbest1
 23.40 nccube
 35.73 yoinneroid
 42.03 Mike Hughey
 1:07.84 Mikel
 1:13.33 AndersB
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(8)

26 Andri Maulana
26 mycube
26 guusrs
28 okayama
35 Mike Hughey
38 AndersB
55 Mikel
61 bryson azzopard

*Contest results*

282 yoinneroid
267 nccube
260 Mike Hughey
222 mycube
206 CuberMan
192 bryson azzopard
186 AndersB
182 Mikel
182 Andri Maulana
178 zaki
162 riley
158 NevinsCPH
133 AustinReed
130 Hendry cahyadi
106 Lapinsavant
99 BlueDevil
87 FinnGamer
87 Iggy
85 ickathu
80 MatsBergsten
63 brandbest1
57 Sakoleg
57 Kenneth Svendson
57 Alcuber
57 Maxelino
48 rona3
40 vd
34 mrjames113083
33 Perff
32 Count Dracula
18 guusrs
17 Kamil Fiedoruk
16 hfsdo
15 okayama
12 calebcole203
11 FaLoL
11 MichaelErskine
8 scylla
7 khoavo12
6 henrik
1 rock1313


----------



## bryson azzopard (Oct 16, 2012)

so close to top 5 im every happy with my results


----------



## Iggy (Oct 18, 2012)

Got 2nd for master magic and 3rd for megaminx with bad averages.


----------



## NevinsCPH (Oct 18, 2012)

Sorry that I forget to bold my 4bld success. I think my relay results are missing too, so are FMC and MBLD. 

PS. I think to be fair to bryson, we should both be 16/17 at 3x3. Thanks for compiling this.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 18, 2012)

NevinsCPH said:


> 3BLD : DNF(1:56.82)[50.60],* 2:18.85[1:00.98]*, DNF(1:58.09)[42.45]
> 4BLD : DNF(8:56.88)[4:33.49], DNF(10:04.16)[5:20.23], 8:32.85[4:28.83]
> 5BLD : DNS
> 3OH :43.38, 39.06, 34.11, 34.51, 38.81 = 37.46
> ...



The results are done with the help of a computer program, that is not to good.
So if you just change your event names a little to something that the programs
understand you will get o whole lot of more points (then all of your results will
be added .)

I will not be able to fix this for week 41 until Saturday evening earliest.
But I will.


----------



## NevinsCPH (Oct 18, 2012)

MatsBergsten said:


> The results are done with the help of a computer program, that is not to good.
> So if you just change your event names a little to something that the programs
> understand you will get o whole lot of more points (then all of your results will
> be added .)
> ...



Okay, can you let me know what event names the program read so that I will not make the same mistake on 42nd week thread? Thanks btw.


----------

